# java fern getting holes in it!



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

Potassium deficiency? Same issue here.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

Here's a thread that someone started last year. BBradbury gave some input that I'm assuming is what you're after. According to BBradbury, the mother plant/leaf will die after enough plantlets form off it.
Hope that helps: I've been wondering about a couple of my leaves getting black (more of a marbled look) as well.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/136639-java-fern-plantlets.html


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

even the leaves without plant lets are getting holes in them.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

You could try removing the old dying or ratty looking leaves.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i guessing fish are not eating the leaves?


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

no fish eating the leaves.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> You could try removing the old dying or ratty looking leaves.


well that would mean removing the majority of the plant.


----------



## motorcycle242 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have java fern in my tank. It decay alot too but want I did small dose and added other plant food it help alot.Never had holes in the plants. 

With my 36g I add leaf zone about 3 times a week and aqueon plant food about 4 times a week.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Bettacrazy said:


> well that would mean removing the majority of the plant.


Once they get large and overgrown with lots of ratty leaves that wouldn't be a bad thing. Depends on how large the plant in question is. Mine went from a few small leaves to taking over the 45 gal tank in less than a year.


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

honestly its not that big. I don't want to pull out lots of leaves because the java fern is home to a few scarlet badis.


----------

